# Just bought new 2012 , 2.5L Bettle, have few engine questions



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Is it similar to previous 2.5 L in the VW lineup,

Looking for K& N drop air filter, is it same as Jetta/Golf 2.5?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I'm assuming it's part of the 09+ 2.5 lineup though I'm not sure how the Beetle's 2.5 compares to the Rabbit / Golf / Jetta.

Did you get those awesome looking throwback alloys?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Yep, Don't like them too much in black though*



















*Might paint them Silver like this*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i love the car! so congrats.

the engine is the same as before, the 2.5L i5 20v. It SHOULD be controlled by an ME17.5

but since the engine bay is different on the beetle, then i cant honestly know weather or not an intake will fit.

you could order a neuspeed and try it out


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ive been waiting for someone to come on here with the Beetle, congrats on a nice car man :thumbup:. I like the silver wheels better too over the black ones.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

2.5 Beetle:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I dig the new beetle. classy wheels


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> the engine is the same as before, the 2.5L i5 20v. It SHOULD be controlled by an ME17.5


Same as the 170HP 2.5s, but 20 more horsepower than the previous Beetle 2.5s.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Your motor is pretty much the same as the 09+ but not very many MKV have the polished and refined motor in your beetle. We are still discovering the differences between the old and new 2.5. We are not really sure about the changes but there are a good dozen or so major changes to your motor over the old 2.5. 

The biggest benefits of these changes are smoother power delivery, better torque curve, and the motor will make power to red line. The old 2.5 fell flat on its face after about 5500rpm stock. The 2009+ motors got rid of the MAF and run off MAP only. The 2009+ 2.5 gets a couple more MPG than old.


*The K&N part number for a drop in air filter that you asked about is 33-2331. You can find it on K&N's website here http://store.knfilters.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=33-2331*

Also, run 89+ octane. 87 octane essentially turns your motor into the old 2.5 :banghead:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool, hadn't even seen the new beetle. Looks cool. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: Oh, and I think the silver wheels do look better than black, but that's just me.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea my engine actually made its peak hp at the 6200rpm redline where the fuel cutoff is. Old 2.5's are at 5800rpm. The dyno guy said it would probably make more hp if the limiter was removed. The 2012 is rated for even more mpg's at 23/33mpg because of revised gearing.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

tchilds said:


> Your motor is pretty much the same as the 09+ but not very many MKV have the polished and refined motor in your beetle. We are still discovering the differences between the old and new 2.5. We are not really sure about the changes but there are a good dozen or so major changes to your motor over the old 2.5.
> 
> The biggest benefits of these changes are smoother power delivery, better torque curve, and the motor will make power to red line. The old 2.5 fell flat on its face after about 5500rpm stock. The 2009+ motors got rid of the MAF and run off MAP only. The 2009+ 2.5 gets a couple more MPG than old.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info, filter is bigger than previous for 2012 Beetle


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes I don't know the dimensions but your air filter looks gigantic.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

post up a few bay shots without the engine cover! on a side note i like the black version of the wheels more than the silver, but not with the color of your car. the black would look great on a white, gray, red, or black car....


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> yea my engine actually made its peak hp at the 6200rpm redline where the fuel cutoff is. Old 2.5's are at 5800rpm. The dyno guy said it would probably make more hp if the limiter was removed. The 2012 is rated for even more mpg's at 23/33mpg because of revised gearing.


Would like to know more about the revised gearing. I just assumed it got a EPA boost because the VW beetle is the most aerodynamic vehicle on the road. You're saying it got better EPA rating than even the 2009?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

These things are gonna look so sweet the more people put throwback touches on them. I'm thinking air with a wooden basket, ready for taking your family from the 1960s out for a picnic or something!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

This car makes me want to scrap the 16v project i'm on and finish my dune buggy. I love beetles they're such an iconic VW that should have never been replaced by the GTI. 

I'm glad they finally made a new beetle that a MAN can drive.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What size are your heritage wheels? I really like them. May try to find someone to trade my Raderwerks for those


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

2010 Golf

1st: 3.78
2nd: 2.12
3rd: 1.36
4th: 1.03
5th: .77
Final 3.65

2011 Golf

1st: 3.78
2nd: 2.12
3rd: 1.27
4th: 0.87
5th: 0.66
Final: 3.39

The 2010 which is what I have is rated at 22/30 mpg. The 2011 is rated at 23/33. In 5th gear at 70 my rpm is right about 3k while the 2011,2012 is around 2k rpms. I could not find anything for the beetle but it could be the new gear ratios like the 2011 golf.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What size are your heritage wheels? I really like them. May try to find someone to trade my Raderwerks for those


They are 17"


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

JR Martinez said:


> They are 17"


Hm interesting I either want a set of these or the 18" chromes that come on the Beetle


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't paint your new wheels... Strip them and POLISH them! Those would be awesome polished


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> Don't paint your new wheels... Strip them and POLISH them! Those would be awesome polished


That's a good idea


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

I want these wheels. They're name's "Heritage"? I have been looking them up and can't find any yet, just because how generic the heritage word is tied with vw. I know I need to search harder, but just wanted to clarify before spending more time doing so if the names wrong. Thanks


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

congrats Jr. how do you like it so far


----------

